# Holidays



## Brother David (Dec 6, 2018)

Christmas and the New Year are here . What do they mean to you ? 

I am well aware of the fact that it's highly unlikely to unprobable that Christ was born on December 25 . That's not the question .


----------



## bullethead (Dec 6, 2018)

Anything that allows us to be able get together with family and friends is always a good thing.
The Holidays seems to allow that to happen more.


----------



## WaltL1 (Dec 6, 2018)

Yep the Holidays for me means family, friends, lotsa good Italian food and good memories.


----------



## Brother David (Dec 6, 2018)

WaltL1 said:


> Yep the Holidays for me means family, friends, lotsa good Italian food and good memories.


You just thought I was mad for you fishing from a kayak , now you go Italian food for the Holidays .


----------



## RegularJoe (Dec 26, 2018)

Holidays give me an opportunity to find some extra time to give thought to where and how one spends eternity.


----------



## bullethead (Dec 26, 2018)

I'll be dead.
See ya then


----------



## WaltL1 (Dec 27, 2018)

RegularJoe said:


> Holidays give me an opportunity to find some extra time to give thought to where and how one spends eternity.


Care to share your thoughts on that subject?


----------



## 660griz (Dec 31, 2018)

Get to see more family and I don't have to work.


----------

